
On Motivating Programmers - dawie
http://particletree.com/notebook/on-motivating-programmers/
======
geebee
This sort of post shows how doomed some managers are.

I think the question "how do I motivate programmers" comes up when the
business model is "think up an idea for software, write functional specs, hire
programmers, have them code it." If you're going to take this approach, then I
suppose "motivating" your programmers will be important to you.

But this is like asking your tennis coach how to generate more power when
hitting the ball late off your heels. If you insist on hitting the ball this
way, there are a few techniques that can help you make the best of a bad
situation. But the player who gets to the ball early is going to beat you 9
times in 10.

